# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Assistive Technology & Accessibility >  Eye Tracking Setup with Dasher

## arky

Do anyone know a good eye tracking solution that works well with dasher. 

I looked at OpenGazer but it doesn't seems to be well-maintained. 

Are there any hardware available that can be connected to dasher.

----------


## maarkp

If you find please post hear ..... It may be helpful for me too.....
Sales tracking sales tracking software Sales lead tracking software

----------


## dddw

havent tested it, but found this:

http://thirtysixthspan.com/openEyes/software.html

----------


## sharon11

I also find eye tracking solution..Please suggest me...

----------

